# Фотопсия



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

не нашла на сайте об этом.. я не поняла как это связано с шеей и грыжками? и почему такое происходит?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Ноя 2011)

С грыжами никак не связанно, может быть связанно с нарушением мозгового кровообращения или быть   проблемами сетчатки.


----------



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> С грыжами никак не связанно, может быть связанно с нарушением мозгового кровообращения или быть проблемами сетчатки.


ясно))) еще и мозг.кровообр.  спасибо)))


----------



## гармония тела (4 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> С грыжами никак не связанно, может быть связанно с нарушением мозгового кровообращения или быть проблемами сетчатки.


Так видно нарушение мозгового от шеи?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Ноя 2011)

гармония тела написал(а):


> Так видно нарушение мозгового от шеи?


Быват и от шеи.


----------

